# Sore tummy



## Cbean (Aug 30, 2010)

Since i was 16 (same time i got ibs) my periods have been really painful. Sometimes i get cramps that will knock me over and ill be crying in pain, other times I get Diarrhea with cramps that feel like im gonna pass out right there on the toilet. But sometimes like today my stomach is sooo sore!!! I woke up feeling as if i have been kicked a thousand times in the stomach! Its is SO painful! I seem to get it worse when im constipated and on my period. Anyways i was just wondering if anyone else has had this pain. Like i said its sooooo sore like someone kicked me in the stomach. The slightest pressure hurts hurt like heck!!


----------

